# Drumkits von versch. Keyboards synchronisieren.



## midifan (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich möchte drumtrack von korg microarranger über yamaha motif es abspielen. drumtrack klingt bei yamaha nicht so, wie er soll, weil yamaha drumkits anders belegt sind. Gibt es ein programm/midigerät, der die drumkits von versch keyboards synchronisieren kann ?


----------



## chmee (19. Februar 2013)

Die Stichworte wären wohl Midi Mapping oder Routing. Da MIDI als Solches schon ziemlich tot ist, sind solche Hardware-Tools natürlich rar. Hier zwei Geräte, die man vielleicht bei eBay findet:

Midisolutions Eventprocessor
Miditemp PMM88(E)

Vielleicht findet man so etwas auch unter dem Begriff MIDI Filter.

mfg chmee


----------

